# New Budgie not tame but wanting to come out



## Bruciebudgie (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi everyone, please can anyone help and advise....
Brucie arrived late yesterday. He's about 3 to 4 months old and I bought him from a breeder, he'd been in an aviary with all his friends.
Today's been good, really successful for his first day in his new cage and surroundings.
He's explored, eaten, tweeted and wasn't distressed when I gently put my hand in his cage. I've sat and talked to him gently most of the day with my head to one side.
However tonight his behaviour has changed. He clearly wants to escape and fly. He's climbing the cage walls, hanging upside down from the roof and generally scratting to get out. Also flapping his wings trying to fly. He's now managed to sit himself on the top of his swing, not the perch part, so he's against the roof.
I'm worried the bonding we were achieving earlier will be lost if he's not settled.
Obviously he's not hand tame as yet so what I'm wondering is if he carries on like this tomorrow should we risk it and let him out even though he's not tame and not 'attached' to his cage yet?
Not sure what's best and would really appreciate some guidance, I just want to do the best for him so he's happy.
Thanks.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help Brucie calm down a bit.

Perching on the top portion of the swing is quite normal for some budgies. 
I have one that actually prefers to sleep up on the top rather than on the perch portion. 

It is best that you not try to touch Brucie for the first two weeks. 
He needs time to settle into his new environment and become comfortable with his new surroundings.
Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they are terrified. 

Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab Brucie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with him, you will need to build his trust in you.
Brucie will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him or try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build Brucie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. 
After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward Brucie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If Brucie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.*


----------



## Bruciebudgie (Apr 25, 2019)

Thank you for your in-depth and invaluable advice.
I'm following now to the letter, and enjoying getting to know Brucie.
Thanks again


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are most welcome.

I know you are going to give little Brucie a wonderful loving, safe, healthy and happy home. :hug:*


----------

